# S7 Profibus Kommunikation mit Danfoss FC300



## KaneTLOF (24 April 2006)

Moin,
ich hab bei meinem Schulprojekt ein paar Probleme...

Als erstes zu der Beschreibung:
Ich soll einen Motor über den Frequenzumrichter ansteuern. Dies soll alles über Profibus geschehen. Der CPU 315-2DP wurde mir zur verfügung gestellt.

Jetzt zu meinen Fehlern:
Ich bekomme immer einen Profibus Fehler angezeigt. Die Hardware konfig müsste soweit eigentlich stimmen. Hab es nach Anleitung von Danfoss gemacht. Also mit gsd-datei reinladen usw. Danach habe ich die Adressen vergeben. Aber wenn ich den Profibusteilnehmer dianostizieren möchte dann sagt er mir immer das es einen Fehler in der SChnittstelle gibt...


Hat jemand vielleicht von euch eine Anleitung wo die Hardware konfiguration beschrieben wird???

Danke


----------



## volker (24 April 2006)

*wieder mal jemand der das wort suchen nicht kennt.  *

*suche nach danfos*


----------



## KaneTLOF (24 April 2006)

Upppssss Sorry...


----------



## KaneTLOF (24 April 2006)

Moin Volker,

kannst du mir vielleicht einen direkt Link posten???
Finde es auf der Seite nicht... Aber ich habe auch eigentlich kein Problem mit der Programmierung sondern mit der Konfiguration des Bus...

Danke


----------



## volker (24 April 2006)

du musst dem danfos zuerst mal sagen, dass er über bus kommunizieren soll.
dieser link ist bestimmt ganz interessant.
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=5780&highlight=danfos

das handbuch wirst du wohl haben
http://mcliterature.danfoss.com/WebPublish/doc_A_1_mg90a503.pdf
siehe mal seite 4 und 32ff

was hast du für einen ppo-typ gewählt. ich empfehle ppo1.
wichtige parameter sind 904 und 918.


----------



## guenni (24 April 2006)

Ich würde folgendermasse vorgehen:

1. Anschlüsse des Profibuskabels kontrollieren (A und B nicht vertauscht)
2. Abschlusswiderstände einschalten
3 Hardwarekonfiguration laden
4. Versorgungsspannung aus- und einschalten
5. PC Schnittstelle auf Profibus einstellen und Punkt Diagnose ausführen 
   (nur wenn Profibusstecker eine PG Buchse hat)
   Teilnehmernummer müsste wenn er erkannt wird weiss sein 

Guenni


----------



## KaneTLOF (24 April 2006)

Ich saß da heute mit 3 Lehrern vor, und ich sag mal da hatte niemand das Wissen mir bei meinen Problemen zu helfen... Die Leitungen sind definitiv nicht vertauscht und die Abschlusswiderstände sind auch eingeschaltet...

Sobald ich die GSD-Datei lade und dann den PPO-Typ (z.B. PPO1) auswähle und dann die Hardware lade, gibt er mir sofort einen Bus-Fehler aus. Habe die Parameter des FUs auch schon einigemale nachgeschaut und die Profibuskommunikation ist auch eingeschaltet... Ich bin mit meinen Latein am ende und muss Mittwoch das Projekt abgeben/übergeben....


----------



## guenni (24 April 2006)

Leuchtet die BF-LED oder blinkt sie?
Wenn Sie blinkt wird der Slave nicht erkannt. 

Steht im Diagnosepuffer noch irgend etwas?
Kannst du das Projekt nicht ins Forum stellen eventuell kann man dann besser helfen. Gib mal die Typbezeichnung des Umformers.

Edit: Was ist für ne Baudrate eingestellt?? 
Guenni


----------



## KaneTLOF (25 April 2006)

Baudrate ist 1,5mbits...
Die LED blinkt....
Hab das Projekt leider nicht hier zu Hause... werde morgen mal das Programm mit dem Micromaster von Volker ausprobieren vielleicht läuft das...
Hab auch schon eine ET200 versucht anzusteuern aber den findet er auch nicht... Ne andere SPS hab ich auch schon ausprobiert...
Ihr müsst aber wissen, dass es die meisten Probleme bei der Hardwarekonfig gab/gibt....


----------



## ollib37 (22 Februar 2007)

Soviel ich weiß must du den FU komplett ausschalten damit er die Daten übernimmt und am Bus erkannt wird.
mfg. Olli


----------



## o.s.t. (22 Februar 2007)

ollib37 schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß must du den FU komplett ausschalten damit er die Daten übernimmt und am Bus erkannt wird.
> mfg. Olli



ist ja gut gemeint Olli, aber ob der Threaderöffner deine Antwort 10 Monate später noch gebrauchen kann.....

o.s.t.


----------



## Willi Wusel (22 Februar 2007)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> ist ja gut gemeint Olli, aber ob der Threaderöffner deine Antwort 10 Monate später noch gebrauchen kann.....
> 
> o.s.t.



Olli denk sich wohl "besser spät als nie" 

Willi


----------

